# Updated Calendar Thread



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Final Update:

The price will be *$33USD shipped* per calendar. That includes paypal fees. I will need prepayment from everyone before I can place the order with the printer so I don't get stuck paying for calendars that people may not buy in the end. 

*Please send all moneys via paypal to: [email protected] *

If I can get the money by the end of the week I can be shipping these on Monday :thumbup:

Once you have paid, please post up in this thread so I know to look out for it. Include name/shipping address in paypal as well. I will mark you down "Paid" on the below list.

Also, no one has posted up their show info so unless that happens by the end of the week I'm not going to bother taking the time to produce stickers for people.

Edit: List of people who are in

1. DeckManDubs - PAID
2. ezlnh8u - PAID
3. Forty-six and 2 - PAID
4. Deceitful
5. Neb - PAID
6. RabbitGTDguy - PAID
7. warranty225cpe
8. ttwsm - PAID
9. Morio (2) - PAID
10. Raek - PAID
11. Tempes_TT (2) - PAID
12. Jayizdaman - PAID


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Ben, do you want them posted up here or sent via email?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Posted here via a link (not image) works.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you!!! And I'm excited about the coilbinding. I actually thought about cutting mine and taking it into Kinko's and coilbinding mine last year.

Cosmetic changes are minor on my car, but hopefully I have a better picture. Will get that posted. Like last year, my car is on the slow road from OEM to OEM+ to OEM++ so if we have more than 12 cars, happy to get bumped. But it has been a conversation piece at work to see mine on the calendar in my cube!

Summer 2013 pic


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

And Twin Cities peoples - anybody up for some snow photos, perhaps next weekend? I could really use a few high-quality pictures. Sebastian and Chris, I'm calling you guys out - both of you took some sweet shots at the meetup this spring! If neither of you is around, I do have a semi-legit camera myself...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ttwsm said:


> Thank you!!! And I'm excited about the coilbinding. I actually thought about cutting mine and taking it into Kinko's and coilbinding mine last year.
> 
> Cosmetic changes are minor on my car, but hopefully I have a better picture. Will get that posted. Like last year, my car is on the slow road from OEM to OEM+ to OEM++ so if we have more than 12 cars, happy to get bumped. But it has been a conversation piece at work to see mine on the calendar in my cube!
> 
> Summer 2013 pic


I'll make sure no one gets bumped that pays :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Not sure which one to choose. Haven't had the time to dig in and edit any of these...but they are from this fall when I was playing around with a few lenses one day. 

Maybe you'll have an idea of which you like the best? I have RAW and JPEG for all of them...

Again...appreciate your resurrecting this! 

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...10201568923359110_500980271_o_zps3f59a919.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b..._10201568926919199_20658733_o_zpsbe448afd.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...0201568926239182_1945754514_o_zps2208324a.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...10201568943239607_919106955_o_zpsd977127c.jpg


http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...0201568919079003_1315270431_o_zps04e0c7c3.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...10201568903718619_996753042_o_zpsce9a4bae.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...0201568896918449_1669152150_o_zpsbacc292c.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...0201568900998551_1294862039_o_zps053024f1.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...10201568899918524_939621052_o_zps6387a9e4.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...0201568919079003_1315270431_o_zps04e0c7c3.jpg

Very open to opinions...just glad this is happening!

-Joe


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

ttwsm said:


> And Twin Cities peoples - anybody up for some snow photos, perhaps next weekend? I could really use a few high-quality pictures. Sebastian and Chris, I'm calling you guys out - both of you took some sweet shots at the meetup this spring! If neither of you is around, I do have a semi-legit camera myself...


Im totally down sir! just shoot me a text or a fb message and we can figure something out, I could use some new pics myself! As of right now, Im pretty sure next weekend for me is pretty open. Im booked for this one, unfortunately. :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a picture, but the quality is awful when hosted. I can email it to you.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Not sure which one to choose. Haven't had the time to dig in and edit any of these...but they are from this fall when I was playing around with a few lenses one day.
> 
> Maybe you'll have an idea of which you like the best? I have RAW and JPEG for all of them...
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, do you have this one?

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...0201568919079003_1315270431_o_zps04e0c7c3.jpg



Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have a picture, but the quality is awful when hosted. I can email it to you.


Sure, send to b_purkiss (at) yahoo.com


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Neb said:


> Hey Joe, do you have this one?
> 
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...0201568919079003_1315270431_o_zps04e0c7c3.jpg


Ben,

Sure do...want the RAW version? Feel free to crop, etc to your liking 

Have others but this is about the only set with the new BBS wheels on it, etc...

Joe


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c9/DeckManDubs/TT 225RS/IMG_9510.jpg

or

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c9/DeckManDubs/Lime Rock Jaguar Club 2012/IMG_9581.jpg


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Ben,
> 
> Sure do...want the RAW version? Feel free to crop, etc to your liking
> 
> ...


RAW is perfect.



DeckManDubs said:


> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c9/DeckManDubs/TT 225RS/IMG_9510.jpg
> 
> or
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c9/DeckManDubs/Lime Rock Jaguar Club 2012/IMG_9581.jpg



#2! have a high res? Edit: just got it from photobucket.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Ben, take a look at the album below. My brother took these when he was down. Le t me know if you like any of the pics of my car. Ill get you one in high res.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11058097863/in/photostream/

I think the 2 of the 3-bar grill might be a good cover.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I have these three. Message me if you want the super high res.


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

I emailed you ned, with a picture, under my macys email, let me know, if you got it, thank you.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Tempes_TT and I met up yesterday, and he shot some high-quality pictures of both cars. His is totally in winter mode, so he may not have any new ones of his car, but if you can wait a couple days I'll have a better one of mine...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

BAM!  Ill finish the rest of them for you Wade as soon as Im able to, but Ill reveal this one now! Ben, Let me know if this is sufficient or if youd perfer the RAW file!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Ben, 

Fell off the grid over the holiday here. Processing all these RAW prints I had from that shoot. Sent you an email to see which one you want/like the best to work with your calendar...

Let me know you got access to it. Just let me know which you want and I will send you the RAW. The above were only a few. As I looked, there were a TON more. 

Joe


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey guys,

Sorry I've been MIA the past bit, holidays took over and I needed a break. I'd like to get this nailed down in the next week though so please send me your photos if you haven't already. At this point there is less than 12 people so if you send me other photos I can also try to add those in as well. Hopefully I can update this thread with the photos that I have by tomorrow sometime.

Thanks!

-Ben



ezlnh8u said:


> I emailed you ned, with a picture, under my macys email, let me know, if you got it, thank you.


Replied!



Deceitful said:


> I have these three. Message me if you want the super high res.


PM'd



Tempes_TT said:


> BAM!  Ill finish the rest of them for you Wade as soon as Im able to, but Ill reveal this one now! Ben, Let me know if this is sufficient or if youd perfer the RAW file!


RAW all the way!



RabbitGTDguy said:


> Ben,
> 
> Fell off the grid over the holiday here. Processing all these RAW prints I had from that shoot. Sent you an email to see which one you want/like the best to work with your calendar...
> 
> ...


Replied to your email.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok so right now, this is my list of participants. 

1. DeckManDubs
2. ezlnh8u
3. Forty-six and 2
4. Deceitful
5. Neb
6. RabbitGTDguy
7. warranty225cpe
8. ttwsm

So if we can get a couple more people that would be perfect. Anyone else want in?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> Ok so right now, this is my list of participants.
> 
> 1. DeckManDubs
> 2. ezlnh8u
> ...


Ill hop in. Let me get a decent picture picked out and Ill send you both the RAW files for mine and ttwsm. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ill hop in. Let me get a decent picture picked out and Ill send you both the RAW files for mine and ttwsm. :thumbup:


Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

Ben, I just emailed, higher res pics, as requested, let me know, if that helps? thank you.


Neb said:


> Ok so right now, this is my list of participants.
> 
> 1. DeckManDubs
> 2. ezlnh8u
> ...


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm in. I'll hit you up with a photo later.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ezlnh8u said:


> Ben, I just emailed, higher res pics, as requested, let me know, if that helps? thank you.


Awesome. that'll work



Raek said:


> I'm in. I'll hit you up with a photo later.


Sweet, once I get the photo I'll add your name to the list.

-Ben


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

damnit!!! I missed this thread again

If there is room, I would like to join!

Sending pic to you Benic:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Ben,

anything you want to use in here:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Sweet! I will add you in


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> Sweet! I will add you in




and sign me up for two calendars!:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

***Update***

Ok so I need to figure out the best way to print these and I'd like your thoughts on it. I was thinking that we would coil bind them instead of stapling. The big thing I wanted your opinion on would be how the calendar is laid out. 

Option 1: Pages are double sided, so you would have Month 1 at the top and Month 2 at the bottom (coil is in between those pages)

Option 2: Pages are single sided, so you would have a blank page at the top and Month 1 at the bottom (coil is in between pages)

There is no difference in cost between the 2 options. I will have a final cost in the next day or so.. but it should be similar to the last 2 years.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> ***Update***
> 
> Ok so I need to figure out the best way to print these and I'd like your thoughts on it. I was thinking that we would coil bind them instead of stapling. The big thing I wanted your opinion on would be how the calendar is laid out.
> 
> ...


I think option 1 is a better use of space and will probably look better.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Updated 2 - Added photos


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

Do you have a mock up on both options on how they would look?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well if you look at the images posted above just pretend that for option 1, January is at the top and February is at the bottom. For option 2, the top page would just be white and the bottom would be the month. 

To be honest I think option 1 would be the best bet.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good! I like this layout more than last years. Seems to be more focused on the cars. There sure are a lot of good ones in here! I'm excited to get it.:beer:


edit: May is killin it!  :laugh:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Here ya go. 

The original size is available through the link if you need it.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11126304033/


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks good! I like this layout more than last years. Seems to be more focused on the cars. There sure are a lot of good ones in here! I'm excited to get it.:beer:
> 
> 
> edit: May is killin it!  :laugh:


Yeah I guess May is sorta ok :wave:

Also really liking this layout as well.



Raek said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> The original size is available through the link if you need it.


Awesome thanks. Updated Page 1 with you added.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Go ahead and put me down for one Ben, I'll also be sending the RAWs over as soon as I get home tonight. 

I too absolutely love this layout. Definitely dig the focus on the cars. Awesome shots for this year's calendar!! Well...except for may.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

NICE!!!! And thanks for giving me JUNE!!!! It's my bday month


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> Yeah I guess May is sorta ok :wave:





Tempes_TT said:


> Awesome shots for this year's calendar!! Well...except for may.


I'm glad you two agree. Looks like dude just walked outside his house and took a picture of his car in his driveway... Everyone else seems to have spent the time for a proper shoot. You can see a subaru and jeep in the shot! :screwy: Killin the calendar. Get it together May! WTF


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking awesome Ben!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

STOKED to get this year's calendar - LOVE the new layout! eace:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

This looks awesome, please let me know the price when you get it all sorted! 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Updated pg 1 with more photos :thumbup: Need one more person to confirm if they want in and to send a photo. 

I would imagine pricing this year will be between $30-35 USD shipped as well. I just need to print a sample and take it to the post office to confirm the weight (but I can't print a sample until we have 12 months worth of photos..


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Neb You have a PM with my photos, not sure if you can use them...

Edit: Resent in another PM


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Better hurry, January will be over before you know it and we'll have to go straight to February. :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have different picture if you would rather a proper shot that isn't in my driveway... There is snow in the picture though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have different picture if you would rather a proper shot that isn't in my driveway... There is snow in the picture though.


Sure! Can you send it today?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just sent it. Thank you for making the change.:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Updated your pic. 

I'm going to send this to the printer today and get a final number once I get the printed sample and weigh it at the post office. Once I get the total, I will need to get prepayment from everyone before I send this to the printer. If everyone can send me payment quickly I can have these shipped quickly :beer:


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Whoop, proud to represent November! :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

added the cover


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats Morio on making the cover, whole calendar looks great Ben! Even may  Can't wait to get it, might even order 2!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks awesome Ben. May be in for 2 depending on final cost possibly too! 

Joe


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

WOW!!! I am honored to be on the cover and to even make it in the calendar for a 3rd time!!


Ben please let me know those cost for 2 shipped to 78619!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks great Ben and everyone's cars look great too:thumbup:


----------



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

price updates???

and where to send you the doll hairs?

:wave::wave:


UP


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Calendar looks better than i expected, well the cover, jan, feb, may, june, and sept look tight haha :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Morio said:


> price updates???
> 
> and where to send you the doll hairs?
> 
> ...


Well I'm picking up a printed sample tomorrow so I can take it to the post office and see the price. Because it's a different format altogether than last year I would rather wait to see instead of guessing. By lunch tomorrow I will have the final price and paypal info set up. I put my own car as January just because people won't get the calendar for the full month and I don't want anyone to be disappointed. :beer:

p.s. the printer sent me a sample pic and it looks awesome. I so can't wait for these!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

LF_gottron said:


> Calendar looks better than i expected, well the cover, jan, feb, may, june, and sept look tight haha :beer:


You making fun of my November Pic?! Haha, yeah she needs work but at least she's useful for carrying bikes and snowboards on top!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> Well I'm picking up a printed sample tomorrow so I can take it to the post office and see the price. Because it's a different format altogether than last year I would rather wait to see instead of guessing. By lunch tomorrow I will have the final price and paypal info set up. I put my own car as January just because people won't get the calendar for the full month and I don't want anyone to be disappointed. :beer:
> 
> p.s. the printer sent me a sample pic and it looks awesome. I so can't wait for these!




Thanks for the update!!:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Updated with final amount and info on page 1


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks again!!!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Morio said:


> Thanks again!!!:thumbup::beer:


Got it. Much appreciated Morio :beer:


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

Payment sent, thank you again!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Sent :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ezlnh8u said:


> Payment sent, thank you again!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Edit: payment received



DeckManDubs said:


> Sent :thumbup:


Got it, many thanks Noah :thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Payment sent!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Raek said:


> Payment sent!
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


Got it :beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Payment sent Ben! Let me know you got it!

Joe


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Payment Sent Ben!

Jay


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Payment sent. :beer: Thanks


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Got all 3!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

Neb, how Many more are you missing to get these shipped by Monday?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Check the first post on page 1. I think 3 or 4 left.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent payment, but forgot to put address in the PayPal message. Doh! I'll send you a PM. Address will be the same as last year. Thanks again for doing this!!!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Payment from me will be sent out tomorrow!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ttwsm said:


> Sent payment, but forgot to put address in the PayPal message. Doh! I'll send you a PM. Address will be the same as last year. Thanks again for doing this!!!


Got it Wade. :beer:



Tempes_TT said:


> Payment from me will be sent out tomorrow!


Thanks, just post when you've sent.

I'm going to be printing these up Monday and hopefully putting them in the mail Tuesday morning.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Moneys sent! Purchasing 2 calendars! Thanks again sir!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Moneys sent! Purchasing 2 calendars! Thanks again sir!! :beer::thumbup:


Moneys received. Many thanks :beer:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry I missed this year's entry but with the move, and needing to sell a house, money has been very tight! we did just accept an offer yesterday!!!! so i will have some money to get the car in shape and by next year should have some new "Florida" inspired pics for the next Calendar! pics look great for this year by the way!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

deepblueT said:


> sorry I missed this year's entry but with the move, and needing to sell a house, money has been very tight! we did just accept an offer yesterday!!!! so i will have some money to get the car in shape and by next year should have some new "Florida" inspired pics for the next Calendar! pics look great for this year by the way!:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! :thumbup: I'm hoping to start next years calendar in November so that we can have it in people's hands by December :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I apologize for not being able to come through with this guys.

I only have iPhone pics and work has been crazy leaving little or no time for a decent shoot.:thumbdown:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

No worries. 

To those that ordered they are being printed today. 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Neb, you are waiting on me. I'll try and get you paypal'd when I get home. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

deepblueT said:


> sorry I missed this year's entry but with the move, and needing to sell a house, money has been very tight! we did just accept an offer yesterday!!!! so i will have some money to get the car in shape and by next year should have some new "Florida" inspired pics for the next Calendar! pics look great for this year by the way!:thumbup::thumbup:


Unfortuantely Im in the same boat. Getting married and buying a house has thoroughly complicated my life. Im probably going to have to sit this one out too. Damnit :banghead:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

some nice cars guys!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

For those that paid, the calendars are in the mail :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Neb said:


> For those that paid, the calendars are in the mail :beer:


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sad I missed out this year. Too busy with work and school and I missed it....I guess theres alway next year:roll eyes:. You hit the nail on the head with this one Ben!:heart:


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

****en A!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Ben, feel bad that you didn't get all these sold here. I sent you a PM if you need to get rid of others...

Joe


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm waiting every day by the mail box for mine!!!!! can't wait, anyone got there's yet?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Got your PM Joe, and no worries, I only ordered as many copies as people paid for, so I'm not out any mulas. 

Calendars should arrive next week I'm guessing  Keep me posted when you get them.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Dare I say...

FIRST?!?!


Looks great...also got the phone call that I close on my house next Friday, so this will be adorning the new garage!



Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That's awesome! Glad they're arriving 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Got mine! Looks awesome Ben!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Just received mine!!

Looks great!! Thanks again for doing this for us!:beer::beer:


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the possibility of ordering more?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I just need to get the money and I can order as many as you want :beer:


----------



## eskimo87 (Sep 11, 2013)

please put me down for 1 if you make more ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I got mined yesterday. It turned out awesome! Thanks for going through the trouble. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ezlnh8u said:


> What's the possibility of ordering more?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





eskimo87 said:


> please put me down for 1 if you make more ! :thumbup::thumbup:


Guys if you want one, I'm doing one more print order. Please paypal the moneys by Friday at the latest. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I got mined yesterday. It turned out awesome! Thanks for going through the trouble. :beer:


No problem, glad it arrived :beer:


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Ben, got mine last week and I have to say it looks great! Thanks for setting it all up!

Can I hire you to design a personal logo for me? haha :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Jayizdaman said:


> Ben, got mine last week and I have to say it looks great! Thanks for setting it all up!
> 
> Can I hire you to design a personal logo for me? haha :beer:


Definitely! (I'm serious though) I do graphic design for a living :beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Ben, 

Mine came the other day. Looks awesome! Going to find a nice spot for it! 

I def. like this format better too!

Joe


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Ben,

Got the calendar thanks!

I have to say, this thing looks amazing!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks! did it just get to your doorstep now?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

About 2 days ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Neb...any chance you over ordered and need to offload one? I may not be in it this year but would gladly use in my office.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't but I can still place an order for just one copy. The price would still be the same. Let me know and I can place the order as soon as the money comes through.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Neb said:


> I don't but I can still place an order for just one copy. The price would still be the same. Let me know and I can place the order as soon as the money comes through.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


sent


----------

